# New Camera = Lots of new Pictures of Tierney



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok.. We got this awesome new camera, and i took about 300 pictures today  so here are some of the best... sorry there are allot!!!!!!


Getting Ready to Leap....









Waiting...









Here I go....









Waiting again....









Waiting some more...









Gona get it...









Now So Tired...









Time to Play again...



























And a few resting shots...




















hope you enjoy!!


EDITED: a couple of times.. hopfully this now works...


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

i don't get this.. sometimes they load sometimes they don't.. is avyone seeing these pics?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I believe imagestation doesn't allow direct linking to their images


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

ok..i think i finally got this working again!!!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Yay! Orange Kitty!! *hugs kitty*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

*YAY!!!*

got a great one of him leaping for his toy this morning.. 











I love this camera!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

That is awesome!!! We had some pics of Envy leaping after toys but they were among those lost when my harddrive crashed sadly.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: That last pic is priceless!

I think Tierney and Sabby have the same blue food dish.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

HEHE!! he is so fun.. he wont leap for anyone but me,, so it's kinda hard to get the pic and make him leap at the same time. I just think it's the best.. 

I love that blue bowl.. if they made a set for human dishes i might even have to buy them..


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Those pictures are FANTASTIC!!! Him leapingis just great, priceless catching such pictures!!!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

This new camera must be magic! :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

nice pictures...

you really can get some nice pics if you have patience.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Hehe! Great pictures, those are too cute!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah it is magic.. or at least i think so.. takes such nice shots.. without having to try a million times... it's hard to catch a good cat action shot!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pics! I think you should put the last picture in the "funny pictures" thread! LOL


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That last pic and the 3rd one are hilarious. Is he jumping in the 3rd one too :?: 

Btw, what kind of camera did u get? It seems to take great moving shots, as for mine....moving shots get blurry


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah he is jumping in the 3rd one. We got a Kodak 7630. It's the best in it's line. We use the sports mode for the action shots. It is great! We took bath time pictures yesterday, I will have to get them up soon.. You can see each water droplet and the rings/waves in the tub. I was amazed


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm assuming that's a digital camera, right? How much did that cost you if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah it is.. it was $450 online, most stores it's $499.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, those leaping shots are incredible!


----------

